# Rust attack!!



## kevinm783

Took a Harley trip through the Blue Ridge Parkway in NC...(Great Smoky Mtns, BRP, The Dragon, Cherohala Skyway, etc...f'ing fantastic!!!) however, one day when I took my Ultra Crimson Carry out of the Tour Pak on my Harley, I was astonished to find RUST ALL OVER THE GUN. Barrel hood, barrel end, outside of the slide, and the sides of the hammer is where it was most prevalent. I immediately sprayed it with cleaner, brushed the crap out of everything that I could, and oiled the crap out of everything that I coudl to prevent further rust spread. Despite all of the time spent frantically cleaning the gun, there are still some rust stains on the gun and some VERY VERY VERY minor pitting on the slide. 

Has anybody experience the same problem? I kept my gun away from moist objects (i.e. towels wet with cleaners, water bottles with condensation, etc were kept in other bags on the bike) and the gun was inside a holster, and inside the gun pocket on my leather vest (YES IT WAS DRY INSIDE THE POCKET). What did you do to fix the rust problem? Should I take to a local gunsmith or do you think that Kimber will handle this under warranty?

My dad had a SIG and another Kimber on the trip with absolutely NO PROBLEMS.

I look forward to your advice and suggestions.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## VAMarine

From a previous post.



VAMarine said:


> Google Search Results: Kimber Barrel + Rust
> 
> I've had four Kimbers, three of them were "custom shops" the pre series IIs were fine, the one series II we bought had the barrel issues. At some point in time Kimber started skimping on the barrel steel and switched to carbon steel IIRC and they don't fair very well. I've seen mnor to major rust issues and even when cleaned there's a lot of discoloration on the barrel once the rust is removed, if any one has this issue, try FLITZ or Reniseance Wax to treat the barrels, that seemed to do the trick on the one gun I had with barrel rust issues.


This must be another imaginary case as the Kimber rust issue really isn't an issue....unless you happen to have one that rusts when looked at funny.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've read many posts about Kimbers rusting very easily.

You need to send it off somewhere to get refinished. With pitting, you may have some visible remains of that after the refinsih - but at least it will not rust anymore.

I'd sent it to Robar and get the NP3 finish if I were you.


----------



## kevinm783

I've been looking at alternate finishes for the slide, what does the NP3 run? Any other suggestions? I don't want to have this happen again...the guy at Kimber said they might cover it under warranty, but might not. I have 4 Kimbers and have never had this problem before, so I'm hoping that they would cover it under warranty.


----------



## cougartex

+1 Robar

Robar Premium Finishing & Firearms Home Page


----------



## Shipwreck

I think RObar is like $220-$250, I forget.

CCR Refinishing can do Ceracoat for around $150. I think Robar may be the good bet since you are not just getting the gun refinished, but want to take care of the rust first.


----------



## TOF

Your vest can keep moisture out but will also hold it in from perspiration. You don't have to realize you are perspiring to be doing so.


----------



## VAMarine

TOF said:


> Your vest can keep moisture out but will also hold it in from perspiration. You don't have to realize you are perspiring to be doing so.


He wasn't carrying the gun, it was in his tour pack, basically a trunk which is weather sealed.


----------



## Griz

Harley tour packs are NOT weather tight plus you add in temperature changes, condensation, altitude changes you'll get moisture. Mine stays on my body in a holster or my vest unless traveling in a NO state. Lift up the lower back rest pad and feel the top of the lid seal does it cover it properly? my 08 does not. I also wipe my firearm down every night.


----------



## GURU1911

Bro: Want to put a stop to the rust problem ???? Send you pistol to "robar" in arizona. Tell them to plate the entire pistol with "np3". They will plate the frame, slide, & all internal parts except the springs. They will remove the sights, plate the slide, then plate the sights with their black "rogard" finish, then install the sights back on the slide. The finish is guaranteed to not peel, flake, or rust for the lifetime of the pistol. Will take about 8 weeks due to their current backlog of work & will cost about $400 but your problem will be solved.

Mucho promiso, hombre-----you will be extremely happy with the results.


----------



## mikewo

*rust proble*



GURU1911 said:


> Bro: Want to put a stop to the rust problem ???? Send you pistol to "robar" in arizona. Tell them to plate the entire pistol with "np3". They will plate the frame, slide, & all internal parts except the springs. They will remove the sights, plate the slide, then plate the sights with their black "rogard" finish, then install the sights back on the slide. The finish is guaranteed to not peel, flake, or rust for the lifetime of the pistol. Will take about 8 weeks due to their current backlog of work & will cost about $400 but your problem will be solved.
> 
> Mucho promiso, hombre-----you will be extremely happy with the results.


R and L custom finishing will refinish your gun for $75 and have it returned in 7 days. The same coating as smith m&P and Spring xd. They do several 1000 guns yearly. Contact [email protected]


----------



## out in the shop

it would make me very upset to buy a pistol that is well north of $1000. and have RUSTING problems.
we are not talking about dunking guns in salt water. just normal , daily use!!!!
i would be calling kimber.

it makes me thankful i compared kimber to dan wesson.......and bought the dw. more gun less money imho
it not right to have to pay to have a $1000 pistol refinished. just for edc


----------



## TOF

Deleted


----------



## ozzy

Maybe I'll take a magnet with me on my next gun purchase, never know.


----------

